# Torsionbar airbag setup on hardbody



## lilredsexsled (Oct 29, 2005)

I've been looking at airbagging my truck(a 1995 standard cab nissan hardbody), and I've run up on a killer deal from suicidedoors.com for a torsion bar air bag kit for trucks for 229.99. Has anyone here ever used, or know anyone who has this type of setup? How low can I go? I want to lay my frame out, and thats it. I want to do so on 17" wheels. I hope someone out there can tell me if this is what I need to do what I want. I'm not trying to be the lowest truck on the road, or anything like that, I just want to drag. 

Thanks in advance for your help and input on this.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

I have never used that setup before. But I do know that on almost every truck, in order to lay it on the frame you will have to use different a-arms and notch the frame above the rear axle to give the axle a place to move "up" so the truck can go down far enough...a few companies make kits to notch the frame safely and easily...


----------

